# VHF reception / antenna?



## Rainbow (Oct 24, 2005)

I have a VHF radio and receive information great - nice and clear.
But when attempting to do a radio check, I get no response.

A friend and I were on West Branch and he said he could barely hear me - it was static-y and broken.

I have (had) a 4' metal whip-like antenna, which I just replaced with an 8' fiberglass.

I'm hoping that was the problem... and not the radio itself.

Anyone know if that is the problem / solution?

I guess I'll know when I get out on the lake next time - assuming I get it hooked up right... just curious about what anyone else might know?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

did you solder the connection? and is it at least 3 ft away from the radio.


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 24, 2005)

I didn't connect the existing (previous) 4' antenna... it was done at the dealer, and yes - when I took it apart, it was soldered, and there was about 5' or more cable.

I will be connecting the new 8' antenna myself, tonight.

So my hope is, the antenna was just not doing the job - and it's not the radio?!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Rainbow said:


> So my hope is, the antenna was just not doing the job - and it's not the radio?!



Only one way to find out, but I'm betting it's the antenna. When I use my radio, I sometimes forget to stand the antenna up, and leave it lying on the gunnel. I can hear everyone fine, but they can't hear me respond. Once AI raise the antenna, everything's fine.


----------

